# Looking For ARs



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Who has the best price on ARs. Looking to pick up a couple today or tomorrow. Smith, Rock River, DPMS etc


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

WalMart


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

You should go with this.

http://grabagun.com/firearms/rifles/semi-automatic/barrett-firearms-mfg-82a1-50bmg-29-10rd.html


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Illinijeff said:


> You should go with this.
> 
> http://grabagun.com/firearms/rifles/semi-automatic/barrett-firearms-mfg-82a1-50bmg-29-10rd.html


Noooooo that's mine....


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Just about every gun store I've been in lately has a good selection of AR's. I was in ft Walton yesterday and Jimmy's, Ranger, and Patriot Arms all had a very good selection of AR's. 
Walmart in Pace also had quite a few as well. 
Prices have stabilized as well.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just found this place last year...best prices I ever got, and sometimes have in store specials.
http://www.gtdist.com/


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You are looking for a COUPLE of ARs ? Do you know something that we don't ?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No. Birthday presents for my oldest boy and wife. They fell in love with them. Think I found what I'm looking for.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Ok. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on a panic.


----------

